
Programming a Problem-Oriented-Language (1970) - pplonski86
https://colorforth.github.io/POL.htm
======
rabidrat
Chuck Moore is a genius, and if any self-professed hacker has not dug into the
language Forth (including creating an implementation of their own, which is a
rite of passage to becoming an "intermediate" Forth programmer), then they
have a special treat waiting for them. A lovely antidote, both in form and in
practice, to the typical layers of shitcake philosophy that ultimately results
in Electron apps ruling the world.

------
mietek
Reformatted, with inline figures and corrected references:

[https://github.com/mietek/pol](https://github.com/mietek/pol)

------
krylon
> Of course I don't expect that you're in a position to choose a computer.

It's a little funny and a little sad, but this is as true today as it was back
then, but for different reasons.

------
dang
Small discussion from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387120)

